# Mosquito lake



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

can anyone let me know what’s going on up there ? Have a decent drive to get there and just want a general idea of wether I should wade somewhere or fish off the causeway. Also wether stick baits are working or jig and a Minnie if someone can give me some pointers I’m sure I could figure out the rest.
Thanks for the help


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jig & minnow till dark & stick baits after. 7:00-10:00 Thursday evening & last night


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Jrich21 said:


> can anyone let me know what’s going on up there ? Have a decent drive to get there and just want a general idea of wether I should wade somewhere or fish off the causeway. Also wether stick baits are working or jig and a Minnie if someone can give me some pointers I’m sure I could figure out the rest.
> Thanks for the help


Was just out messing around with the kids. Dress warm, feels 10 degrees colder. Wind pretty strong and blowing out of the south. Have fun.


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

litman24 said:


> Jig & minnow till dark & stick baits after. 7:00-10:00 Thursday evening & last night


Were you just working shallow points ?


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jrich21 said:


> Were you just working shallow points ?


3-7ft with jig/minnow & 2-4 with stick baits


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

thank you I appreciate the help I’m gunna try to get out there tomorrow


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

me and buddy fished the southend state park sunday morn for about 3 hours.....fished one of the rock pier's....nothing but one lonely bluegill....boy was it cold with the wind....a plus though...lot's of good looking duck's heading back north


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jrich21 said:


> can anyone let me know what’s going on up there ? Have a decent drive to get there and just want a general idea of wether I should wade somewhere or fish off the causeway. Also wether stick baits are working or jig and a Minnie if someone can give me some pointers I’m sure I could figure out the rest.
> Thanks for the help


heard they may be catching them along the causeway, just be ready for the crowd.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

REY298 said:


> heard they may be catching them along the causeway, just be ready for the crowd.


Forget it. if EZ goes out with his "crappie call" and his patented crappie ruler, we'll all be out of luck.--Tim


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

guy I talked to in area said the causeway was packed


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sometimes the causeway looks like the maumee run.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Coming up from the state park by boat the causeway looks like a small city at night for all of lanterns! If fishing from shore you might be better off trying some of the creeks or small streams along the lakeshore, then fighting the crowd.


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

litman24 said:


> Jig & minnow till dark & stick baits after. 7:00-10:00 Thursday evening & last night


Im just wondering which in of the lake are you guys fishing the north or south end

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

litman24 said:


> Jig & minnow till dark & stick baits after. 7:00-10:00 Thursday evening & last night


Nice job. There's some nice ones there


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

with the rains last week you might not get a boat under the bridge. and most likely looks like muddy milk.


----------

